# Cresent Bronze Fluorescent



## kinane (Jul 19, 2018)

I just did a job with Cresent Bronze fluorescent paint lighting yellow 605. We apply it to ceiling and walls on stairs from 3 floor to basement and if looks like crap would love to hear if anyone else had problems with this product. It is a spray only application with a HVLP or conventional spray. I used the HVLP I couldn't use a Conventional spray because of overspray and smell issues . When I called Cresent bronze they offer zero help on how to apply there product . they told me if could be done on large areas and when I asked them to go see it or if they can send me a picture of this product sprayed on large areas I got no respond . Would love to hear some feedback. 

Regards

Darragh


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Crescent bronze make different things. They have a product line up as well as raw material.


I've used several of their raw materials to make our own paint, all metallic. Works great.


I've never used their florescent stuff. What is the base or what product type is it? Oil/water, etc. 



Also, I figure you obtained it from Sherwin possibly? See if you can get them involved if so. If not, perhaps give them a jingle anyway and see if a paint rep can come out to see you. If your not a customer already, they might be smart and help you out, hopefully gain some business out of it. You never know, can't hurt to try.




I think a picture or two would help out, kind of hard to tell what "crap" might look like. Bubbling? Not covering well? Did you prime, what type of primer? What was your spray setup like? etc. etc. etc.


----------



## kinane (Jul 19, 2018)

It a medium oil based . We used a Sherwin Williams oil primer white for undercoat as directed by CB.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

kinane said:


> apply it to ceiling and walls on stairs from 3 floor to basement and if looks like crap would love to hear if anyone else had problems with this product.
> Regards
> 
> Darragh



You'll have to describe more or post pictures. 



As far as the primer, if that's what they recommend then fine. As long as you didn't have any adhesion issues, etc. you should be fine. 



Need more information in order to diagnose it.


----------

